# Arnold Schoenberg on being a teacher.



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

​


----------



## Timothy (Jul 19, 2017)

Shows quite strongly that he knows the humanity of a composer/teacher and is willing to realize the limits an individual has in teaching others.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Timothy said:


> Shows quite strongly that he knows the humanity of a composer/teacher and is willing to realize the limits an individual has in teaching others.


And yet in reality he actually did think he had most of the answers. I don't mind it, it was just his personality. He was a gifted person with a curious mind, but like many autodidactic geniuses he said contradictory things at times.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 19, 2017)

eugeneonagain said:


> And yet in reality he actually did think he had most of the answers. I don't mind it, it was just his personality. He was a gifted person with a curious mind, but like many autodidactic geniuses he said contradictory things at times.


We are all humans, it's not unforgivable.


----------

